# Siding



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Was going to have siding power washed. But, neighbor has family problem. Determined only place that really needed washing was front porch. Do you see any problem w/me trying to do it using a mop? I know; I'll have to be very careful w/mop. What should I use besides water?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I use a large sponge and a small amount of dawn in warm water. After I wash down the siding I spray to rinse with the hose. I've had no problems doing this.


----------

